# newbie questions :)



## Canadian1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm new to wine making, currently have merlot and chardonnay kits on the go and they are doing well. My question has to do with the other wine I've got started; I've got a 1 gallon batch of strawberry wine, which also seems to be progressing as it should, my problem is my autosiphon won't fit in the gallon jug, and I'm not very good at the old fashioned method of starting the gravitational flow. So how do others deal with this? Is there a trick? Some other way? Hope to hear some tried and true methods of the professionals.
Many thanks.


----------



## jcnoren (Jun 4, 2008)

I am assuming that you have your strawberry wine on a shelf or table higher than the vessel you wish to transfer the strawberry wine to. Have a empty glass or jar near the empty transfer vessel.
1.Fill your tubing with water. 
2. place thumb over the end that you are going to put eventually put into the transfer vessel.
3.place the opposite end of your water filled tubing into the strawberry wine.
3b. the other end now should be close to the glass/jar near the trasfer vessel.
4. remove thumb and allow water to flow out of tube, followed by your strawberry wine.
5. direct the water into the empty jar/glass.
6. when your strawberry wine is close to the end of of your tubing (now devoid of water). Replace thumb over tubing, long enough to move tubing over your empty trasfer vessel.
7. remove thumb....now you have your strawberry wine flowing into the vessel you wish to transfer your wine into


Hope that helps
JC


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome Canadian1....Glad to have you here...I am a displaced Citizen of Canada....living in the USA...I have the best of both worlds.

Hope you get your wine transfered okay....We had the same problem....

With our carboys we use the orange cap with a racking cane and blow into the 2nd tube on the orange cap...it works so slick.





http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=14604

So, I had my husband drill two holes into a rubber bung that fits in a gallon jug [actually 4 liters] as well it fits a smaller jug...Then I cut down a racking cane, slipped it through one hole...used the piece we cut off and slipped it through the 2nd hole....insert into the jug opening add a siphon hose and blow into the jug through the extra tube and it starts the siphon....

I think they do make a rubber bung with two holes....as well I do believe there is an auto siphon for gallon jugs.

Goos luck...I am sure you will find a solution here.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2008)

That is very good advice by JC! Welcome to this forum Canadian1! Hope you stay awhile.


----------



## Canadian1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome(s), and for the advice. I will try both and see how it goes.


Many thanks.


----------



## Travisty (Jun 4, 2008)

George also sells a mini auto-siphon that's designed for one gallon jugs.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4872





<TABLE =Catalog id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =table align=default width="2%">
<DIV align=center>4872 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>



</TD>
<TD width="20%">


3/8 inch Mini Auto-Siphon for One Gallon Jugs


</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$8.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$8.09 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Stocked </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Canadian1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes, I've seen the mini siphon, but the shipping and the duties are frightening me from ordering. I wish George and his store were up here in the Great White North.


----------



## Mike1973 (Jun 4, 2008)

I would bet you could find that locally. If I recall, the Auto-Siphons are made by Fermtech (maybe I spelled that right!) and they are actually a Canadian company.


----------



## Canadian1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Excellent, do you happen to know if they do direct shipping? I'll go hunting for a website.
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike1973 (Jun 4, 2008)

Here you go!

http://www.fermtech.on.ca/

I'm sure you can contact them about local retailers

I hope its ok to post this link, its not a sales link, just a link to the manufacturer.

*Edited by: Mike1973 *


----------



## smurfe (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, you ought to be able to find just about anything George sells in Canada. I think just about everything I have ever bought winemaking related was manufactured in Canada or was in Canada for some reason.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 5, 2008)

Before we had the auto siphon we used a new turkey baster. Squeeze the bulb of the baster, insert the tip of the baster into the hose and let the bulb open. As the wine comes down the hose, put the baster out and put the end of the hose into your receiving carboy.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah...the old turkey baster trick!!!!! Have to try that one.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 5, 2008)

You folks are so clever!!! I love it!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 5, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Ah...the old turkey baster trick!!!!! Have to try that one.


Don't use an old turkey baster, use a NEW turkey baster.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 6, 2008)

_I loved our old turkey baster...it fit up the tube...bought a new one and the tip is too big._


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 6, 2008)

There's been a change in hand held kitchen equipment over the last few years. They're trying to make them more ergonomic, but at the same time they take up too much space in the drawer!



We have 2 basters that are just for wine, and we're lucky that they both fit in the tube.


----------

